# Built in opener



## zed (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello, I found this ndnr bottle. the only markings are the pat. no., an F in a hexagon(Fairmount Bottle Co.?) and a strange indent on the bottom. Turns out it's a built-in opener. Has anyone seen one of these and maybe know what was in it?
       Havin trouble uploading pic(first time user) I will try to post pic later.
                  Thanks


----------



## zed (Nov 3, 2009)

here it is,maybe  I got it. It said it uploaded. we will see


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 3, 2009)

That was a novel idea!  Lets see the whole thing!


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Nov 3, 2009)

That's really neat.  I've got a pair of flip-flops with bottle openers on the bottom.  Come's in handy at the river.  I imagine your bottle is a beer bottle because people often drink them consecutively, not so much with soda.  Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing.  A full size photo would be great too.


----------



## zed (Nov 3, 2009)

I keep trying to upload other pics but they won't upload.  gotta go I'll be back


----------



## snapshot (Nov 3, 2009)

i'm uploading this pic for zed, for some reason his computer isn't cooperating. the upload picture box just sits there saying to wait...
 anyway, we were wondering what kind of beer it was, googled it with all kinds of key words but no luck.


----------



## digdug (Nov 3, 2009)

I have never seen a bottle like that!  Good marketing, you would have to buy at least 2 bottles to be able to use it!


----------



## epackage (Nov 3, 2009)

Very cool looking bottle, how does the opener stay on the bottom of the bottle? I can't tell from the pic, and what is the size of the bottle ? The patent number on that opener suggests a date of 1961
     Thanx,
                Jim


----------



## snapshot (Nov 3, 2009)

here's some better pics of the bottom. the bottle is about 5 3/4" tall.


----------



## snapshot (Nov 3, 2009)

another view


----------



## madman (Nov 3, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## epackage (Nov 3, 2009)

In the first pic it looked like a metal piece attached to the bottom, I would think after awhile you would need to worry about glass breakage when removing other caps which is why this may not have caught on....


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 3, 2009)

Are you sure somebody didn't just accidentally drop a mushroom into the mold? []


----------



## epackage (Nov 3, 2009)

I have the patent and all 5 pages of the original but it's a .tiff file and I have no idea how to post it here.....UGHHHHHH   I have no idea how to change the format


----------



## epackage (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok I think I was able to change the file format so here goes......








[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## epackage (Nov 3, 2009)

It would apppear that the original idea was on a different part of the bottle, I'll see if I can pull up the bottle you have...
                       Jim


----------



## zed (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Jim, I saw a different patent when I googled the #. Apparently two guys named Lockerman applied for it in Pitt Penn. They must have considered a few different alternative means to incorporate an opener into the bottle. that way someone else couldn't use their idea.  

 I was looking for the brewer or brewers who used it.?Anyone


----------



## epackage (Nov 3, 2009)

My info came directly from the US patent office website, I'll see if I can find other info


----------



## Michael (Nov 4, 2009)

Burger Beer Bottle


----------



## Michael (Nov 4, 2009)

Burger Beer Bottle


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

Great Job Michael, i have a Berger can and now I remember this bottle, just not the opener on the bottom


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Michael,

 Great research, sir. Welcome to the forum. What, may I ask, is the book portraying the "Twin - Opener" that is the backround for your Burger?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 4, 2009)

I wouldn't let RedGinger use that bottle opener![]

 Cool idea, but could be dangerous!


----------



## Michael (Nov 4, 2009)

Beer Bottle Information

 The book is a price guide for bottle openers called  Just For Openers , A Guide to Beer, Soda, & Other Openers. By Donald A. Bull & John R. Stanley.  They have 2 pages in it called Bottle Bottle & Can Can Openers.


----------



## zed (Nov 4, 2009)

WOW! 
   Thanks Michael. I'm glad you were watching and posted the info. 
  Did your book happen to tell ya if all bottles in a pack were like that or just one. It seems I find other bottles like it but with plain bottoms.( ha ha I said bottoms)

      Thanks Again


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 4, 2009)

[]LOL!  I need a personal bottle assistant, or PBA.  I haven't bought a Frapuccino since, can you believe it?


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 4, 2009)

You won't believe this, but on Sunday I broke a crock while putting firewood in it (Joe was able to glue it back together), and then that same night, he left two of my DR. Hand bottles on the sink and I went to do dishes...[][][:-][&o][>:][]

 To see my picture, look up Sagittarius in the dictionary.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, you are putting your cats to shame, Laur! They have some catching up to do!![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Wow, you are putting your cats to shame, Laur! They have some catching up to do!![]


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]snort! 

 15 years ago I stuck my hand in a glass when I was washing it and it broke. Had to get stitches. My daughter still refers to stitches as 'ants'.


----------



## Michael (Nov 4, 2009)

Look's like the whole six pack would have had it. Some of the fine print has No cap distortion, caps may be reapplied to partially emptied bottle. Special coating eliminates abrasion of glass to glass contact. Danger of breakage, chipping or spalling during the opening is virtually eliminated because of the strength of the glass at the point of contact.


----------



## zed (Nov 5, 2009)

Cool thanks for the info. I appreciate your diligence
  You've gained Karma!


----------



## dcoffin5 (Nov 20, 2009)

wow - you guys (& gals) really do serious research, way to go. 

 These bottles are so funky - I want one of these!  I guess their claim of "Danger...is virtually eliminated..." was perhaps a slight exaggeration?


----------



## zed (Nov 21, 2009)

> These bottles are so funky - I want one of these!


  If someone was interested I'd be willing to part with it.  Make me an offer. (even if it's just the cost of shipping) I don't really have room for it.
                    Thanks


----------



## dcoffin5 (Nov 22, 2009)

hey zed - i just sent you email.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2010)

What a cool bottle opener  [8D] that would have been fun to have []


----------

